# ruby-dbus, нет такого пакета?

## andrey-x

Для установки редактора redcar (http://redcareditor.com/) требуется установить биндинг к dbus для ruby. С удивлением обнаружил, что в портежах отсутствует пакет ruby-dbus или dbus-ruby. Может он как-то по-другому называется? Кто-нибудь в курсе?

----------

## lda

Надо поставить такой gem. Сейчас разработкой в основном занимается некто pangdudu, поэтому 

```
sudo gem install pangdudu-ruby-dbus --source http://gems.github.com
```

он (redcar) ещё много чего захочет: cucumber, oniguruma, zerenity... я ставил их через gem install

однако в конце концов получилась полная фигня:

```

lda@lda ~/redcar $ rake build

.....

In file included from gtkmateview.c:2:

gtkmateview.h:9:27: error: gee/arraylist.h: Нет такого файла или каталога

......

rake aborted!

/home/lda/redcar/Rakefile:39:in `execute_and_check'

(See full trace by running task with --trace)

```

как с эти бороться не догоняю....Last edited by lda on Thu Aug 20, 2009 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lda

В общем почти разобрался...

похоже ребята из gentoo (или из ubuntoo) слегка модифицировали хидеры gee.

чтобы всё собиралось под gentoo надо в ./vendor/gtkmateview/dist/ поменять инклюды вида <gee/something.h> на <gee.h>, т.е.

```
~/redcar/vendor/gtkmateview/dist $ sed -i 's|gee/.*|gee.h>|g' *
```

ещё понадобится webkit-gtk 

у меня сейчас всё собралось, после установки gem'а open4 redcar хочет gem gconf2:

```

bin/redcar

exporting dbus service: default

D, [17:30:03#4529] DEBUG -- : DBus::SessionBus.initialize: path: unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-tj8q2EqjUf,guid=bfc9e4a3a629779ca848f68c4a66b63e

D, [17:30:03#4529] DEBUG -- : DBus::SessionBus.send_hello: Got hello reply. Our unique_name is :1.15, i feel special.

/usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- gconf2 (LoadError)

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `require'

        from /home/lda/redcar/bin/../lib/gems.rb:12

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `gem_original_require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `require'

        from bin/redcar:67

```

----------

## lda

в общем что мне пришлось сделать.

установить пакеты:

dev-ruby/ruby-gconf2

dev-ruby/ruby-gnome2

x11-libs/gtksourceview

dev-libs/oniguruma

dev-lang/vala

net-libs/webkit-gtk

dev-libs/libgee

установить gem'ы:

activesupport

cucumber

oniguruma

open4

pangdudu-ruby-dbus

zerenity

пропатчить vendor/gtkmateview (см. выше)

вуаля! http://i27.tinypic.com/ao49kg.png

----------

